# What condos have you stayed in, in Manila?



## tdd1984 (Nov 2, 2017)

What condos have you all stayed in, when visiting/living here? 

Plan on moving back to Manila, lived in Fort Bonifacio for 6 months at Bellagio Towers, was ok, but I would imagine there is more "secure" condos then Bellagio/Gramercy?


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

tdd1984 said:


> What condos have you all stayed in, when visiting/living here?
> 
> Plan on moving back to Manila, lived in Fort Bonifacio for 6 months at Bellagio Towers, was ok, but I would imagine there is more "secure" condos then Bellagio/Gramercy?


The only condo I've stayed in was in Sea Residences near the Mall Of Asia. Seemed very up-class but tiny by my way of thinking. Access was via foyer with reception, what sort of security are you looking for?


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

We leased for 12 months in Celadon towers in San Lazaro Sta Cruz, 90 m2 with good security and a quiet bunch of mixed residents. Very convenient, walk across the road to the SM Mall, plenty of taxis and tricycles, 4 to 5 mins walk to Blumentritt train station (PNR). Liked the location but was a little far from the hub if you like glitz, pollution was the same as most places in manila.
We stayed in Luxor suites for 2 months prior to San Lazaro (close to Bengies work) and while sitting on top of Robinson's in Malate found the area too busy and while some what central offered the same pollution, noise, opportunities and fallacies as one finds in Manila, only my experience there but I/we are more country/back blocks orientated so for us Condo living while an experience proved that it was not our bag, others love it.

Must add tdd1984, welcome to the forum and hope you enjoy, plenty of info if you care to trawl. Good luck with your search. Boots on the ground etc.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## tdd1984 (Nov 2, 2017)

*ok*



bigpearl said:


> We leased for 12 months in Celadon towers in San Lazaro Sta Cruz, 90 m2 with good security and a quiet bunch of mixed residents. Very convenient, walk across the road to the SM Mall, plenty of taxis and tricycles, 4 to 5 mins walk to Blumentritt train station (PNR). Liked the location but was a little far from the hub if you like glitz, pollution was the same as most places in manila.
> We stayed in Luxor suites for 2 months prior to San Lazaro (close to Bengies work) and while sitting on top of Robinson's in Malate found the area too busy and while some what central offered the same pollution, noise, opportunities and fallacies as one finds in Manila, only my experience there but I/we are more country/back blocks orientated so for us Condo living while an experience proved that it was not our bag, others love it.
> 
> Must add tdd1984, welcome to the forum and hope you enjoy, plenty of info if you care to trawl. Good luck with your search. Boots on the ground etc.
> ...


Yea I hear you on air pollution. I actually bought some air purifiers from Blue Air and Sharp. Just to make sure I am keeping the air extra clean. 

I am living in a good area in Angeles City right now, but plan on moving back to Manila. Just much more resourceful there, more normal things to do vs bars.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

tdd1984 said:


> Yea I hear you on air pollution. I actually bought some air purifiers from Blue Air and Sharp. Just to make sure I am keeping the air extra clean.
> 
> I am living in a good area in Angeles City right now, but plan on moving back to Manila. Just much more resourceful there, more normal things to do vs bars.


Each to their own, enjoy the city lights, fortunately as a country boy, my soul dictates I am far removed from the glitz and conveniences of urban living, Manila boasts the filthiest air like all big cities. good luck there.



cheers, Steve.


----------



## Pat-Butcher (Nov 15, 2017)

Angeles city lol  have your family googled it yet ?

I recommend Mc Kinley Hills.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

I am at Jazz Residences in Makita near MAPUA.

Nice place, great pool and recreation facilities. Near Greenbelt/Glorietta.

Local mall has most day to day items at Hypermarket.

Lots of units available for short term on Airbnb, many available for longer rentals on different sites.

One bedroom, about 30 sq m all in furnished was 25,000 for 2 weeks on Airbnb. I pay that monthly on a 6 month lease plus electric (net, cable and water included).

Security not what it should be. If a well-dressed visitor walks in past the security desk acting like they belong there are no issues, security just lets them pass. No calls to unit to confirm visitors coming and going.

A trusted Pilipino friend has a key and has simply walked past security when he checks on the unit when I am away or comes to visit. He has not been challenged yet. I think now that he has been here a few times the guards accept him as a resident.

I would rather show my resident ID every time than have what is in reality a wide open place.


----------

